# Dental today!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Everyone keep my Kodi boy in your thoughts for me! I know it's "only" a dental, but you know we moms worry... especially when our babies need to be anesthetized! They were doing him very first thing, and I' dropped him off at 8:15. They will call me when he is awake, and I can pick him up! It is a testament to good teeth that he has made it to 12 1/2 before he has needed a dental, I think!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Kodi is finished, waking up, did not need to have any teeth removed, and I can pick him up at 2:00!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good report and good job on your dental care skills!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Fantastic News!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Yay Kodi!!


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Excellent news Karen. When I saw him in person at your house I thought that he has the sweetest face. Which enzymatic toothpaste do you use?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great news!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristenC said:


> Excellent news Karen. When I saw him in person at your house I thought that he has the sweetest face. Which enzymatic toothpaste do you use?


CET Vanilla Mint.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boy is still pretty under the weather tonight. I fed him about 1/3 his normal dinner, since he DID want to eat something, mixed with enough warm water to make it like soup. Now he's sleeping again. They said no stairs for the rest of the evening, so Im going to carry him up to bed soon!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> CET Vanilla Mint.


We also use the Vanilla Mint. It's candy to Scout! 😁 Hope Kodi is feeling better tomorrow. 🥰


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Hope Kodi feels more like himself tomorrow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> We also use the Vanilla Mint. It's candy to Scout! 😁 Hope Kodi is feeling better tomorrow. 🥰


Yes! We always start by letting them lick a little off our finger!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Heather's said:


> We also use the Vanilla Mint. It's candy to Scout! 😁 Hope Kodi is feeling better tomorrow. 🥰


Perry loves it so much, he starts licking his lips the moment I pick up the tube


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been using Petrodex as it is less expensive than the CET product. Petrodex is enzymatic. Do you feel there is a big difference between the two products as long as they are enzymatic?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I've been using Petrodex as it is less expensive than the CET product. Petrodex is enzymatic. Do you feel there is a big difference between the two products as long as they are enzymatic?


My understanding is that as long as it's enzymatic, it's fine. I just like the smell of the mint, and they like the taste. I also feel like there is more in the CET tubes, so I'm not sure that the Petrodex is REALLY a better value. But I'm not sure...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> My understanding is that as long as it's enzymatic, it's fine. I just like the smell of the mint, and they like the taste. I also feel like there is more in the CET tubes, so I'm not sure that the Petrodex is REALLY a better value. But I'm not sure...


Thanks Karen. Just an FYI - on Amazon the tube of Petrodex is 6.2 ounces and the CET is 2.5. So I guess the Petrodex is more economical. Willow likes it which is a plus!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Thanks Karen. Just an FYI - on Amazon the tube of Petrodex is 6.2 ounces and the CET is 2.5. So I guess the Petrodex is more economical. Willow likes it which is a plus!


If she likes it, and you like it, AND it's cheaper, it's a win/win!


----------

